# Finally joined gym.



## QuickSilver (Jul 6, 2016)

Finally, I have enough weight of that I feel it's time to get a trainer.   Hubby has signed both of us up at our local health club and I am starting my working out this Sunday.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 6, 2016)

Good for you both!  Keep us posted on how you like it.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 6, 2016)

My wife and I joined in January and go a few times each week.  We were there today.  I'm jogging on the treadmill (15 minutes today) and lifting weights.  Feels great!  Didn't go with the personal trainer to save some money.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 6, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> My wife and I joined in January and go a few times each week.  We were there today.  I'm jogging on the treadmill (15 minutes today) and lifting weights.  Feels great!  Didn't go with the personal trainer to save some money.



It's $42 a session..  I may take one or two sessions just to get an idea of a routine designed for me.. and then follow that routine on my visits.  Looking to flatten the tummy and to add definition to my leg muscles.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 6, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> It's $42 a session..  I may take one or two sessions just to get an idea of a routine designed for me.. and then follow that routine on my visits.  Looking to flatten the tummy and to add definition to my leg muscles.



I love feeling stronger compared to a few months ago.  I've been working the arms, back, hips and legs.  I mix it up so I don't get bored.  I make sure to get in the aerobic exercise with each visit.  Helps watching others in the gym to get ideas of things to do.  Good luck.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 6, 2016)

Congrat's to you both!!   I joined a little gym down the road from me just after I retired. (I wanted to keep a little routine going after working all those years.)  I usually go early in the morning around 4 days a week. There's lots of nice folks there who will help me if I have any questions. I'm sure you'll have a wonderful staff at your gym also. 

There are mornings when I just don't want to go, but after a while it gets better. Plus you'll probably going to make some new friends there also.

Good luck to both of you.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 6, 2016)

I've never used a trainer but have done research and asked advice from gym staff on certain muscle exercises.  Been very indulgent the last 6 weeks while with family and will be cracking the whip on myself in a few days.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 6, 2016)

Congratulations on taking the first step! I just discovered a local YMCA and registered my daughter yesterday. This one is beautiful. There is a heated pool, hot tub, steam room and state of the art exercise machines. They also have different classes going all day. For twenty bucks a month she has free run of the place. When the weather turns cold I'm joining too... plus they have a senior discount yaaay! I wish I had discovered this place years ago.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 6, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Congratulations on taking the first step! I just discovered a local YMCA and registered my daughter yesterday. This one is beautiful. There is a heated pool, hot tub, steam room and state of the art exercise machines. They also have different classes going all day. For twenty bucks a month she has free run of the place. When the weather turns cold I'm joining too... plus they have a senior discount yaaay! I wish I had discovered this place years ago.




We got the senior discount too!   I'm looking forward to going.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 6, 2016)

Good luck with it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 6, 2016)

Good for you and your hubby QS, I've had gym memberships in the past but never a personal trainer.  We always feel sooo much better when we shed a few lbs. and exercise our muscles and joints.  You're smart for being proactive, sounds like you're doing all the right things!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 6, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Congratulations on taking the first step! I just discovered a local YMCA and registered my daughter yesterday. This one is beautiful. There is a heated pool, hot tub, steam room and state of the art exercise machines. They also have different classes going all day. For twenty bucks a month she has free run of the place. When the weather turns cold I'm joining too... plus they have a senior discount yaaay! I wish I had discovered this place years ago.


I'm not much for the exercise machines but the hot tub and heated pool would be right up my ally and the price is fantastic. We have nothing like that in my area.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm registering tomorrow, like hubby said I might as well join rather than driving back to get her. Very true...the hot tub might sooth the gimpy ankle and weight machines whoa I can pick up Callie with one arm. He is possibly 70 lbs of solid muscle. Try lifting that on the bed. Sophie is dog aggressive...another workout. Yes strength training is a good thing.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 6, 2016)

You guys know that Medicare has the Silver Sneakers thing that allows you free memberships in a lot of gyms, right?  Even the big nationwide gyms.  Most of the smaller ones around here, including the YMCA, honor it, too.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 7, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> You guys know that Medicare has the Silver Sneakers thing that allows you free memberships in a lot of gyms, right?  Even the big nationwide gyms.  Most of the smaller ones around here, including the YMCA, honor it, too.



Only the Medicare advantage plans...  Traditional Medicare doesn't..  We asked if our Medicare supplement had Silver Sneakers and they don't


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 7, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Only the Medicare advantage plans...  Traditional Medicare doesn't..  We asked if our Medicare supplement had Silver Sneakers and they don't



Rats!  That's too bad!


----------



## Ginnyblossom (Jul 29, 2016)

United Health Care which is sponsored by AARP has Silver Sneakers.   I go to a Jewish Community Center.   It has the exercise classes, the gym and a therapy pool which is kept at about 90 degrees.   Also a lap pool.   I'm loving it...no stray kids running around and a really clean place.


----------



## Ginnyblossom (Jul 29, 2016)

Some of the Humana plans have the silver sneakers also ~~ at least in Virginia.


----------

